# أجمل هدية رمضانية ( سجاد باب الكعبة وسجاد نقش الكعبة ) صور



## سهيل اليماني (13 يوليو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الآن سجاد باب الكعبة + سجاد نقش الكعبة كبير وصغير

تستطيع تعليقها في مدخل المنزل أو في الصالة أو في المجلس

1- سجاد باب الكعبة

طول السجادة 130سم وعرضها 66 سم

جميلة جداً بكل ما تحملة الكلمة من معنى

قيمة السجادة 120ريال

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2- سجاد نقش الكعبة المشرفة ( كبير)

تحفة حقيقية , تحمل برواز من نفس القطعة

تستطيع تعليقها في مدخل المنزل أو في الصالة أو في المجلس

طول السجادة 114وعرضها 70سم

قيمة السجادة 45 ريال 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3- سجاد نقش الكعبة المشرفة ( صغير)

طول السجادة 102 وعرضها 30سم

قيمة السجادة 25ريال

القصيم - بريدة
0598413837
التوصيل لمدينة بريدة
باقي محافظات القصيم التسليم يكون في مدينة بريدة
الشحن خارج منطقة القصيم على المشتري
والله يوفق الجميع

الصور


















​


----------

